# Least Favorite Clips



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

What's your least favorite clip/clips? Mine are the teddy bear (poodles faces should be shaved) and desi probably


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I like most all. I think that is the beauty in owning a poodle. You can have a fuzzy face or clean face or anything in between. If you don't like the way a clip comes out, just give it a few weeks, and voila, a new look.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not a fan of the fuzzy face although I know many poodle owners are. I always shaved the face of my poodle and I even shave the face of my current Portuguese Water Dogs, although their face hair is usually left long (see pictures of President Obama's dogs on how they are suppose to look). That is why my PWDs are always taken for poodles because I basically use a poodle pet clip on them. 

Bo (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Sunny (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I prefer the clean shaven look, although the teddy bear look is awfully cute. It's just that I think Poodle muzzles are so attractive and I like to see them.

I would say I am not a big fan of the German clip, at least where the ears are concerned and that strong definition between the clipped part and the top knot. I like fairly long, hairy ears and a little more blending. They look just a little too tidy I guess. I like the body part though. I like the look in a way though...they do look kind of regal. So, I kind of go back and forth. LOL.

But like Mischief said, the beauty is that the hair grows and you can do a multitude of looks.

The jury is still out on the Continental, which Matisse is going to be going into soon. I can't decide if I like it or not. It's kind of weird looking. lol. I guess my favorites are things like the lamb clip, kennel clip, the puppy show clip, the modern, kind of like the Scandi, at least some aspects of it. And I don't know what else. Haven't analyzed it all that deeply.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Definitely the teddy bear clip. To me it makes them look like a Bichon. Also the German clips but I have learned to like those. Some poodles are really stunning in them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate the teddy bear clips! 

They might have been cute once upon a time, but now with all those doodles and **poos and all those designer crosses....... I think the real deal should look distinguished from them. 

I am not too fun of the continental (show) clip either, I don't like how half the body is so hairy and the other half completely naked....... makes me shiver when I look at them...



MiniPoo said:


> Bo (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Sunny (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


next we will read that they are having puppies....... lol

Obama the BYB.....


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> I am not too fun of the continental (show) clip either, I don't like how half the body is so hairy and the other half completely naked....... makes me shiver when I look at them...


I'm not a fan either, it just looks so unnatural. I don't like Fuffy pompoms etc much which are also not natural, but they don't make me shiver!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The teddy bear clips are cute on a toy, maybe, but I don't like them on the bigger dogs. I'm not fond of the show clips, either. Everything else looks good to me.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

eusty said:


> I'm not a fan either, it just looks so unnatural. I don't like Fuffy pompoms etc much which are also not natural, but they don't make me shiver!


to me the pompoms are alright unless they are too big..... miami looks ok on most dogs who got some muscle on them, don't like it on skinny little things still in puppy coat like Lucia was when I got her....... poor baby, naked in the middle of winter. 

The other thing I am not too keen on is an overly long tied topknot.... I think it is totally unnatural and strange.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I am not so keen on the grown out teddy faces, but I like the shaped Asian style faces, I am not that sure of german clip on toys or the very very short all over on them, but both look good on standards.
I started out not liking the conti, but I am a big fan of it now, and I am loving my hcc on my boy billy! i prefer a shorter mane not needing banding up the neck all the time ect.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I think if I had to choose my least favorite would be a kennel clip- too boring and any clip with a fluffy face. I like the clean faces


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a groomer so, what can I say? I like 'em all!! Things I don't like are specific features, that aren't tied to any one clip. I don't like shaggy hair on the lips (tb faces can be super neat around the mouth, like on my girls or Lou and Apollo!), I don't like when long, low bodies are accentuated (again, this can be in any clip depending on how it's done), and I don't really care for the "riding crop" style of legs in the town and country. Okay, that one is exclusive to the clip, I guess if the lines were blended it wouldn't be a t&c. And the German is really nice, as long as the dog doesn't end up looking like a dinosaur!! haha Sometimes with the naked ears and a tall, narrow topknot the head just looks like a rocket or something. Not flattering, imo. That said, I love an *intentional* Mohawk!! : D Oh, and don't get me started on "chicken feet" that are shaved up too high!! Now, don't get me wrong, I love quirky, weird, and unique trims so if someone's going for chicken feet then more power to them. But if the goal is to make the dog look like a Poodle I want it to look like a Poodle!! :amen:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I did that to Maurice....gave him high waters by accident. It's growing out finally. lol.

I think that's what it is...how you described the narrow, tall top knot and bare ears. That's perhaps what I'm picking out about the German that I don't find flattering in particular.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm one of the few poodle owners who doesn't really like the Miami.

That said, I still might give it a try some time on Sugarfoot. What's the use of having a poodle if you can't put him in weird haircuts? :hippie:


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I hate the town and country and Dutch clips. But any dog that is groomed well and smells nice is attractive. My faves are cc, Scandi and Miami, because they showcase the beauty of the breed (those long powerful legs)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would have to agree and say I'm not too fond of the teddy bear clip either. I just don't like the long mustache look hanging over the snout like that, and it gets discolored from eating and tearing etc. 


We let Ruby's face grow out for a while when she was still a puppy and I loved that little teddy bear nose, but once I shaved her face there's no turning back now. I had no idea such a beautiful little face was hiding under all that hair. I love her face shaved and it is so much easier to keep clean in my opinion. Her tearing is minimal to none now that the hair is off her face- and when I wipe under her eyes every day it is much less of a struggle because there is less hair. Not to mention, I love how elegant a shaved face looks. I love a big poofy topknot and long ears they just compliment the look in my opinion. I have her in a basic poodle clip now (FFT) but am looking to put her in a miami for the summer. I just love how it looks on everyone else's babies and I'm sure it's going to be much easier to maintain in the warmer 
months!

I think that the German clip looks stunning on boy poos of all sizes. It makes them look very masculine with the shaved ears! If I ever got a boy I would love to try this clip out on him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I think there is nothing nicer than a poodle in a well done lamb trim. A lot of groomers in the uk don't know how to do it really well unfortunately. Shaved faces for me every time I have to say,love that velvety muzzle,I shave my two every 2 weeks. Love the puppy show trim,but I really don't like the continental and it makes the general public laugh at poodles sadly. I do like a poodle to have a nice scissored Pom and long fluffy ears,poodle heads are the most beautiful elegant things and even if you keep their bodies quite short it's lovely to have that proper poodle head profile! I'm very fussy how I like mine to look!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

blacky55667 said:


> What's your least favorite clip/clips? Mine are the teddy bear (poodles faces should be shaved) and desi probably


my least favorite is the #7 all over shave down. i love hair and playing with it. but i am a groomer so its different for me versus people who dont know how or dont want to maintain it. but i love the fact that if i am giong to be at the lake for the sumer i can shave her short and it will grow. 

i dont prefer any of the old fashioned clips because they usually look unbalanced to me, if i tweaked them maybe i would like them more. but i think it might also be because the pics show the lack of equipment to straighten and fluff the hair, and any groom looks bad in that.


----------



## Sunny'sMoney (May 13, 2014)

In the pics I have seen, my pup's dad may be the silliest looking dog I have ever seen. He has bright red splotches on white fur, and was in a bikini cut with a huge mustache. Add a bright pink nose, and the result is comedic. 

I always thought show cuts were ridiculous, until this week when I read about the purpose of that big ruff and why poms matter in cold water. Now I want to play with one in a swimming pool, but I would not want to maintain that coat. 

I am going to take my second swing at grooming. I was not very good at it when i was 12. My apricot poodle (Pepi), who was not very good at staying contained in any way, got hit by a car. Shortly before that, I started taking grooming lessons from a groomer and got a set a clippers, that I paid for myself using babysitting money. Oster was the only thing available, and it cost $22. To this day my brother collapses with laughter remembering when Pepi nearly hung himself trying to launch off my make-shift grooming table. I will never forget seeing my dog dead in the box, in that super silly, very poorly done "Town and Country" trim, with his topknot starting a couple inches above his eyes. 

I hope to have better luck this time around, all the way around.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't like fuzzy faces or pom poms on the legs. I also don't care for shaved ears. The show clips are too foo-fooey for me, as well.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I spent years doing banded topknots and continentals with the two that I showed plus my one rescue was in a conti for a while . 
Now that I'm a conformation burnout I do not like the conti and as I'm playing with hairstyles for Jack, I find I also don't like the Miami trim or all one length on body and legs that is anything less than a 3/4HT blade. 
I'm also not sure I like a clean face either. I do my bichons face in a PWD retriever trim instead of that full mess (maintained bichon show coats for years too!) 

So just shaved Jacks face feet and tail but I want a PwD head on him with a carrot tail and fluffy feet to see how I like it on him


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate the town and country and the dutch clips. They make poodles look very unbalanced, long bodied, and sway backed. When I first adopted Vienna she was in that clip and I cut her out of it SO fast.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

For me it would have to be the show coat and the teddy bear cut. My favorites are the Lamb (toy only), Kennel, and German cuts. I would love to do something creative with my girls, but the Kennel cut is easy and I do like it, so that's what I go with every time.


----------

